# Bristol Blenheim Mk IV



## mauld (Mar 29, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N7znq6dmsA_


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2012)

Great stuff. Be nice to see her back in the air again, this time around with the 'fighter' nose, when the re-build is complete.


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 29, 2012)

Excellent news, luck to all involved for her past present and future


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2012)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing, will be great to see her in the air again.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2012)

When and where was this?


----------



## mauld (Mar 31, 2012)

National Museum of Flight East Fortune Scotland in 2000 I think


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 31, 2012)

Wonder which Bolingbroke will airborne first the one at the CWH is getting close , the fuselage has been mated all the wiring done , wings have a new spar


----------



## woljags (Apr 1, 2012)

the interesting point here is why do they keep crashing,i don't remember reports from the war on this, is it because of the modern pilots are used to flying jets and not prop jobs


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2012)

Last one I believe was pilot error, with incorrect use of the throttles.


----------



## woljags (Apr 4, 2012)

i think that was the same for the Blenheim that came down on the Golf-course at Denhem n/r here


----------

